# Cycling and Vaping



## Marius Combrink

Ok so my search did not bring up any results on this topic so if there is already a thread I apologize.

So my daughter started cycling at school and asked me to go on a MTB ride with her on Saturday (Yes I might just die ). I have not been on a bike in 5 years and back then I was still on stinkies. 
Are there any Vaping Mountain Bikers on here? Does it affect you at all? Do you get vape fit like you use to be smoking fit?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Vape fit is the last of your worries, your bum needs to get used to cycling

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Vape fit is the last of your worries, your bum needs to get used to cycling


haha its only 30km so ill be fine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hakhan

no problems vaping and cycling. but 30km on a mtb track is like 60km on the road.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

No issues with me and i go through 400ml a month. I run 5km in 30 min and do biking as well. When i smoked i couldnt manage 1km without feeling like im dying. And im a asmathic

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gringo

Marius Combrink said:


> Ok so my search did not bring up any results on this topic so if there is already a thread I apologize.
> 
> So my daughter started cycling at school and asked me to go on a MTB ride with her on Saturday (Yes I might just die ). I have not been on a bike in 5 years and back then I was still on stinkies.
> Are there any Vaping Mountain Bikers on here? Does it affect you at all? Do you get vape fit like you use to be smoking fit?


Nope... infact i think the Nic injection gives my a disadvantage in a good way, so my mates say. ( it inhances my perfomance ... hahahah) I did a 2h46 Shova and a sub 3 hour in the biggest race they have every year in the mother city... o ja and i im on a road bike most of the time.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Marius Combrink

Gringo said:


> Nope... infact i think the Nic injection gives my a disadvantage in a good way, so my mates say. ( it inhances my perfomance ... hahahah) I did a 2h46 Shova and a sub 3 hour in the biggest race they have every year in the mother city... o ja and i im on a road bike most of the time.


wow great time. I use to cycle a lot but was never a fan of road cycling. best time on the 94.7 was 3:20 never could make the sub 3.
But I am actually very excited to get back in the saddle. Just need tot get lots of TITS before I enter long distance races again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## G+3

I ride MTB and road alot. Spend every other day training and every weekend on long rides. I vape about 25ml a day (3mg). What a difference vaping makes to your lungs and fitness trust me. On the stinkies it was a big push to keep up in A batch and three day stage races. It can be done but then I started vaping four months ago or so with not having one stinkie since then. Now I can really compete up front on the bike. With vaping you get your nic fix but no other sheet that goes with stinkies. Your lungs are clear with no carbon monoxide in your system. Oxygen levels are higher which can feed your blood which feeds the mussles mainly in your legs. Getting air into your lungs is a thousand times better with vaping.
@Marius Combrink ride that bike and enjoy it caus you can. Trust me. I even take a MTL mod with on long weekend rides with 6mg in just caus I can. After about 4 hours I need a bit of a nic kick

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gringo

Only one thing that is more beautiful than my Vicious Ant Mod... 
My bike...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA

@RenaldoRheeder I know you cycle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Gringo said:


> Nope... infact i think the Nic injection gives my a disadvantage in a good way, so my mates say. ( it inhances my perfomance ... hahahah) I did a 2h46 Shova and a sub 3 hour in the biggest race they have every year in the mother city... o ja and i im on a road bike most of the time.


Shova? Sounds like a jewish marathon

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## G+3

Gringo said:


> Only one thing that is more beautiful than my Vicious Ant Mod...
> My bike...
> View attachment 158270


That is shweet I must say. Massively more expensive then your Vicious Ant no doubt

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Gringo said:


> Only one thing that is more beautiful than my Vicious Ant Mod...
> My bike...
> View attachment 158270


You have the brand right .just not the class. Jokes aside she is a beaut

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

G+3 said:


> I ride MTB and road alot. Spend every other day training and every weekend on long rides. I vape about 25ml a day (3mg). What a difference vaping makes to your lungs and fitness trust me. On the stinkies it was a big push to keep up in A batch and three day stage races. It can be done but then I started vaping four months ago or so with not having one stinkie since then. Now I can really compete up front on the bike. With vaping you get your nic fix but no other sheet that goes with stinkies. Your lungs are clear with no carbon monoxide in your system. Oxygen levels are higher which can feed your blood which feeds the mussles mainly in your legs. Getting air into your lungs is a thousand times better with vaping.
> @Marius Combrink ride that bike and enjoy it caus you can. Trust me. I even take a MTL mod with on long weekend rides with 6mg in just caus I can. After about 4 hours I need a bit of a nic kick


With the excitement brewing in me i will definitely enjoy it .and yes i will also be taking my mtl setup along, although it has a bit more kick than yours as its 18mg

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Marius Combrink said:


> Ok so my search did not bring up any results on this topic so if there is already a thread I apologize.
> 
> So my daughter started cycling at school and asked me to go on a MTB ride with her on Saturday (Yes I might just die ). I have not been on a bike in 5 years and back then I was still on stinkies.
> Are there any Vaping Mountain Bikers on here? Does it affect you at all? Do you get vape fit like you use to be smoking fit?



Get on the bike and ride bro!
Water is your friend ,before ,during and after. Otherwise go for it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

SmokeyJoe said:


> No issues with me and i go through 400ml a month. I run 5km in 30 min and do biking as well. When i smoked i couldnt manage 1km without feeling like im dying. And im a asmathic


Im Im about 500ml of which 200ml is 12-18mg mtl. I will give feedback on Saturday of my experience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

my record is 15 mins brisk walk on a tread mill, thats it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Jengz

Marius Combrink said:


> Ok so my search did not bring up any results on this topic so if there is already a thread I apologize.
> 
> So my daughter started cycling at school and asked me to go on a MTB ride with her on Saturday (Yes I might just die ). I have not been on a bike in 5 years and back then I was still on stinkies.
> Are there any Vaping Mountain Bikers on here? Does it affect you at all? Do you get vape fit like you use to be smoking fit?


I've been an avid mtb rider for a good few years... Both endurance and free riding, I can positively say at every 10km mark on my endurance rides, I'll whip out my gusto and take a few toots whilst atop my Cannondale F-Si and on with it I go.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marius Combrink said:


> haha its only 30km so ill be fine



My wife and I hired bikes to ride along the Durban Beachfront! Ushaka to Sun Coast and back... I couldn't sit for a few days!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Marius Combrink said:


> Ok so my search did not bring up any results on this topic so if there is already a thread I apologize.
> 
> So my daughter started cycling at school and asked me to go on a MTB ride with her on Saturday (Yes I might just die ). I have not been on a bike in 5 years and back then I was still on stinkies.
> Are there any Vaping Mountain Bikers on here? Does it affect you at all? Do you get vape fit like you use to be smoking fit?





Marius Combrink said:


> Ok so my search did not bring up any results on this topic so if there is already a thread I apologize.
> 
> So my daughter started cycling at school and asked me to go on a MTB ride with her on Saturday (Yes I might just die ). I have not been on a bike in 5 years and back then I was still on stinkies.
> Are there any Vaping Mountain Bikers on here? Does it affect you at all? Do you get vape fit like you use to be smoking fit?





Marius Combrink said:


> Ok so my search did not bring up any results on this topic so if there is already a thread I apologize.
> 
> So my daughter started cycling at school and asked me to go on a MTB ride with her on Saturday (Yes I might just die ). I have not been on a bike in 5 years and back then I was still on stinkies.
> Are there any Vaping Mountain Bikers on here? Does it affect you at all? Do you get vape fit like you use to be smoking fit?


 

Love my vaping & love my cycling too. Vaping defenitely does not affect my cycling negativly at all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gringo

Marius Combrink said:


> You have the brand right .just not the class. Jokes aside she is a beaut


Hahahahaa... i know. I do MTB as well.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki

When I still could ride my MTB I used to take a mod with for the stops along the beach. My little pouch under my seat, which is meant for the spare tyre, is my vape bag  Breathing was so much better and I could keep going for longer stretches than before vaping. My lungs actually wants to stay in my chest and not escape.

Unfortunately I have been sitting with a frozen shoulder for 8 months and can't ride.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gringo

Rob Fisher said:


> My wife and I hired bikes to ride along the Durban Beachfront! Ushaka to Sun Coast and back... I couldn't sit for a few days!


Your kind of cycling Rob ?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## G+3

This little beaut is the number 4 in the world MTB. Not really vape related but it has a bike in it


----------



## Marius Combrink

G+3 said:


> This little beaut is the number 4 in the world MTB. Not really vape related but it has a bike in it
> View attachment 158304


Emily Batty


----------



## CMMACKEM

Marius Combrink said:


> Ok so my search did not bring up any results on this topic so if there is already a thread I apologize.
> 
> So my daughter started cycling at school and asked me to go on a MTB ride with her on Saturday (Yes I might just die ). I have not been on a bike in 5 years and back then I was still on stinkies.
> Are there any Vaping Mountain Bikers on here? Does it affect you at all? Do you get vape fit like you use to be smoking fit?



Is there such thing as smoking fit? 

No problems here, best thing is it doesn't feel like my chest is on fire.


----------



## Silver

Wow, didn't realize how many cyclists there were on the forum. 

Great to see

Thanks for starting the thread @Marius Combrink 

I haven't cycled for years but in the old days I did do the 94.7 and the Argus. I smoked then. Was never very fit or fast on the road but just enjoyed the whole experience. 

Now I do more swimming and spinning at gym and there is no question I feel stronger and breathe easier since I switched to vaping. Without a shadow of doubt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima

I don't cycle as I own a car but I do practise karate and I don't feel that vaping affects me at all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

@Marius Combrink just don't overdo it,take it easy .
If you have not cycled in a while your body wants to go for it once you into motion but, if your not fit you might end up pulling muscles that has not worked for a while and you might spend the next day or two offline.lol


----------



## Marius Combrink

CMMACKEM said:


> Is there such thing as smoking fit?
> 
> No problems here, best thing is it doesn't feel like my chest is on fire.


To be honest I dont know I use to think so as I had a smoke after a long cycle and I was 100s. Guess its more of a mind game aint it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

Resistance said:


> @Marius Combrink just don't overdo it,take it easy .
> If you have not cycled in a while your body wants to go for it once you into motion but, if your not fit you might end up pulling muscles that has not worked for a while and you might spend the next day or two offline.lol


Yeah I am going to take it very relaxed. Going to try go for about 20km/h depending on the terrain as my daughter doesn't have much MTB experience and with all this rain we had I don't want her to fall and get discouraged

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

So just a little update here. Cycling has been epic. Can't believe I ever stopped. I dont get short of breath as quickly as I use to when smoking. I do however take my serpent mini with 18mg Redpill along. Really helps me after a looooong climb. Yes its a mental thing but it works for me.
Oh and I got myself a new baby

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Marius Combrink !!!

Great to hear you feel better with the vaping.

MTL rocks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

That's great news - and congrats on your new "baby" @Marius Combrink. I'm not a cyclist but my brother is, so I know how much you guys love your bikes!

Maybe one day I'll push dem pedals too!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Silver said:


> Awesome @Marius Combrink !!!
> 
> Great to hear you feel better with the vaping.
> 
> MTL rocks!


And cycling!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wimmas

I am a MTB'er and I vape. Used to smoke for 10 years and quite in July 2017, been vaping ever since. There is no comparison when it comes to vaping vs smoking cigarettes on a bicycle - for me cigarettes have a very negative effect on cycling vs vaping. Ever since I started vaping my performance has gone through the roof vs when I used to smoke.

I feel like a non-smoker.

Also, I have been seeing a biokineticist the last two months for an overuse injury on my one knee. I have been on a training programme with her to strengthen all muscles from my buttocks down to my calves and all of that has also enhanced my performance tremendously. Never knew training legs properly in the gym could enhance performance on a bicycle like that.

Point is you should have zero issues cycling and vaping. 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

I recently stopped smoking 2.5 weeks ago now, I can feel my smell coming back and im making my way into doing some fitness and cardio as ive been way too lazy, this is my bike

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

XtaCy696 said:


> I recently stopped smoking 2.5 weeks ago now, I can feel my smell coming back and im making my way into doing some fitness and cardio as ive been way too lazy, this is my bike
> 
> 
> View attachment 163926


congratulations on kicking the habit.
Nice ride there. Go ride you will feel the difference

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

